# Swiss Steak



## Constance (Feb 19, 2009)

DH and I tried a new (to us) method of cooking Swiss steak last night, and was it ever good. 

Season round steak with S&P, sprinkle with flour on both sides and pound in with a meat mallet or the edge of a saucer. 
Heat a small amount of olive oil in an oven-proof skillet and brown meat on both sides. (3 tbls oil is enough in a non-stick skillet.)
Add two cups of water, a packet of dry onion soup mix and a small can of tomato sauce to skillet.
Cover skillet and put in 350 degree oven for about an hour and a half, or until meat is tender.


----------



## Leolady (Feb 19, 2009)

I have used this method, but with onion slices and vegetable oil for years.  My mom taught me.

Do you like it better?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 19, 2009)

Yum Miss Connie!! I love to 'gravy down' round steak, tenderized round, cube, or shoulder steak in this manner.... I love the Lipton Onion Soup trick sometimes too...Slices of onion cooked down are awesome....Oh My!!!  Pass the biscuits please!!!


----------



## Constance (Feb 19, 2009)

It was amazing, although I wouldn't minded having caramelized onions, sweet peppers and a can of 'shrooms in it. Sliced potatoes and potato wedges are also a great addition.


----------



## Phil (Mar 3, 2009)

Constance said:


> It was amazing, although I wouldn't minded having caramelized onions, sweet peppers and a can of 'shrooms in it. Sliced potatoes and potato wedges are also a great addition.



Well, you stole my suggestion. I always use green peppers. I never used the potatoes, however. 
I used to use the onion soup for smothered steak, adding more onions and mushrooms. Onion soup is a good, quick start. Sure is good, no? We're having smothered steak tonight as a matter of fact.


----------



## mozart (Mar 3, 2009)

My family recipe is just like the OP except mushrooms (canned or fresh), sliced onion are browned with the steak first.  Instead of onion soup mix and tomato sauce, a can or two of stewed tomatoes are used.  If enough flour is pounded in, this makes the most wonderful  gravy.

Lately, I've been using chuck steak in lieu of round for both increased flavor (the extra fat and juices help make the gravy beefier tasting) and the more moist texture of the meat.

Dang!  Now I have to go to the store in the morning, as I've given myself a swiss steak Jones


----------



## Constance (Mar 3, 2009)

I know what you mean. DH went to Krogers and bought some choice Angus beef, and we've really been beefing it up!


----------



## JMediger (Mar 3, 2009)

Yum!  That looks really good ... thank you for sharing!


----------

